# Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick



## Skysnake (30. Januar 2011)

*Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Nachdem Sandy Bridge nun schon einige Zeit offiziell zu kaufen ist, wolle ich mir mal einige Spekulationen zu Sandy Bridge rückblickend anschauen, was wahr wurde und was nicht.

Hierbei bin ich auf einen DIE-Shot gestoßen, welcher bereits 2009! Sandy Bridge zeigte. Vergleicht man diesen mit dem finalen DIE, sieht man eine verblüffend große Übereinstimmung, man könnte fast meinen, das Bild von 2009 war bereits ein finaler Sandy Bridge. Sicher gab es noch viele kleine aber wichtige Änderungen, das Grundkonzept etc. stand 2009 aber definitiv bereits fest.

PC Watch hatte mit Hiroshige hier eine wirklich gute Quelle. Hoffen wir das zu den nächsten und übernächsten Generationen ebenso gute Quellen aufgetrieben werden 

*Bilder zu breit*

Quelle: [Šg‘å‰æ‘œ]yŒã“¡O–Î‚ÌWeeklyŠCŠOƒjƒ…[ƒXz WestmereŒnCPU‚Ìƒ‰ƒbƒVƒ…‚Æ‚È‚éIntel‚Ì2010”Nƒ[ƒhƒ}ƒbƒv


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Das die Neie DIE schaut auf geräumter aus als die aus 2009.
Was mich aber mehr wunder du kannst die Seite lesen ?


----------



## Rollora (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Nachdem Sandy Bridge nun schon einige Zeit offiziell zu kaufen ist, wolle ich mir mal einige Spekulationen zu Sandy Bridge rückblickend anschauen, was wahr wurde und was nicht.
> 
> Hierbei bin ich auf einen DIE-Shot gestoßen, welcher bereits 2009! Sandy Bridge zeigte. Vergleicht man diesen mit dem finalen DIE, sieht man eine verblüffend große Übereinstimmung, man könnte fast meinen, das Bild von 2009 war bereits ein finaler Sandy Bridge. Sicher gab es noch viele kleine aber wichtige Änderungen, das Grundkonzept etc. stand 2009 aber definitiv bereits fest.
> 
> ...


Nun tut mir leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen...
aber ich muss dich wohl über die Entwicklung von CPUs und GPUs aufklären.

Die Entstehung der Radeon HD 4xxx Generation, hat 3 Jahre gedauert, und das obwohl sie "nur" ein Update der HD 2/3xxx Generation war. Ihre Planung dauerte 3 Jahre bis zum Release. 1 Jahr wurde über änderungen an der Architektur geredet und geplant und diese 1 Jahr implementiert, das 3. Jahr hat man getestet und Bugs bereinigt.

Bei CPUs verläuft dies sehr Ähnlich, wobei bei Intel man sich für die letzte Phase deutlich mehr zeit nehmen kann, weil kein Konkurrenzdruck herrscht.
Sandy Bridge war schon im Sommer 2010 völlig einsatzbereit und es gab auch schon Testsamples usw. Was uns auch wieder sagt, dass das ganze aber schon mindestens 1 Jahr durch diverse Probeläufe ging, um Probleme einerseits des 32nm Prozesses rauszufinden, zum anderen die Bugs ein wenig zu minimieren (ganz entfernen kann man die ja sowieso nie).
Ergo: Sandy Bridge war vor Release im Jänner schon mindestens ~1- 1.5 Jahre "final" vom Architekturiellen Design her (nicht aber Clockrates, Yieldrate usw).
Nix neues also hier. Nvidia hat auch schon ihr GTX 6xx Design genau so wie man bei AMD schon längst auf der HD 7xxx sitzt und weiß wie die HD 8xxx aussieht 

Hinzu kommt natürlich auch, dass sich CPUs wie die Sandy Bridge eher evolutionär entwickeln, SB hat seine klare Abstammung von Nehalem und der/die kommt auch nicht von irgendwoher


----------



## Reigenspieler (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Du kannst auf den Fotos überhaupt nichts erkennen außer eine gewisse Ähnlichkeit.


----------



## Skysnake (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



Rollora schrieb:


> Nun tut mir leid dich enttäuschen zu müssen...
> aber ich muss dich wohl über die Entwicklung von CPUs und GPUs aufklären.
> 
> Die Entstehung der Radeon HD 4xxx Generation, hat 3 Jahre gedauert, und das obwohl sie "nur" ein Update der HD 2/3xxx Generation war. Ihre Planung dauerte 3 Jahre bis zum Release. 1 Jahr wurde über änderungen an der Architektur geredet und geplant und diese 1 Jahr implementiert, das 3. Jahr hat man getestet und Bugs bereinigt.
> ...



Stell dir vor, das ist mir bekannt. Genau wie das ne Maske für die Produktion zur Herstellung ca. 6-9 Monate dauert. Das war nämlich ca die Zeit die nVidia gebraucht hat um die GTX480 raus zu bringen im Vergleich zur Planung.

Und klar ist nen Chip so 3-5 Jahre von der Idee her fertig bevor er veröffentlicht wird. Sogar relativ weit fertig. Da gehts dann nur noch drum das Ding auch zum laufen zu bekommen und zwar SCHNELL. 

Es ist aber schon sehr sehr sehr außergewöhnlich das man davon DIE Shots bekommt. Denn:

1. Wafer werden erst gemacht, wenn man ein funktionsfähiges Design hat, und das dauert schon ne Weile
2. Wafer werden nicht grad vom ersten Design gemacht sondern von etwas das nicht nur funktionsfähig ist sondern schon eine ganze Reihe von Optimierungen durchlaufen hat.
3. Sowas kommt normal nicht nach draußen. Ok es ist sehr stark nachbearbeitet, man kann aber den Aufbau etc. ohne größere Probleme erkennen. 

Man sollte schon dabei bedenken, dass das 2009 ist, und mich würde es nicht wundern, wenns sogar der Selbe DIE ist, bzw das Selbe Bild, welches einfach nur unkenntlich gemacht wurde. Das würde das absolut Bestätigen was bisher immer gesagt wird, das Sandy auch schon 2010 hätte kommen können, evtl. sogar schon 2009...

Was die CPU angeht lässt dies absolut hoffen, das wenn AMD egal was Sie bringen Intel zeitnah ein Ass aus dem Ärmel ziehen können. Was die GPU angeht teil ich hierdurch allerdings diesen Optimismus nicht, denn trotz der Zeit die Sie hatten haben Sie keine DX11 GPU gebracht, obwohl dies ein doch gewichtiges Kaufkriterium sein kann, wenn AMD seine Fusions auf den Markt bringt, und ob Intel da dann auch so schnell nachziehen kann außer mit Ivy bezweifle ich leider.


----------



## Rollora (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, das ist mir bekannt. Genau wie das ne Maske für die Produktion zur Herstellung ca. 6-9 Monate dauert. Das war nämlich ca die Zeit die nVidia gebraucht hat um die GTX480 raus zu bringen im Vergleich zur Planung.
> 
> Und klar ist nen Chip so 3-5 Jahre von der Idee her fertig bevor er veröffentlicht wird. Sogar relativ weit fertig. Da gehts dann nur noch drum das Ding auch zum laufen zu bekommen und zwar SCHNELL.
> 
> ...


Achso, ich dachte, du wunderst dich über die ähnlichkeit.
Ja in der Tat hast du recht, noch verwunderlicher ist es, dass fast 2 Jahre vor Marktstart schon ein DIE Shot da ist, andererseits sieht man diese shots immer schon 1-2 Jahre vorher auf der IDF, wenn ich denn mal wieder hinkomme.

Intel hat vermutlich noch keine DX11 Chips gebracht, weil es schwer ist 2 völlig neue Designs in eines zusammenzufügen, weshalb immer ein Design bei solchen "Hybrid" oder "Fusions" Chips ein etwas älteres, schon ausgereiftes, bekanntes Design sein muss. Drum nimmt AMD beim Fusion ja auch den alten Grafikchip und den alten (Phenombasierenden) Prozessor.

Oder aber, Intel sah es bislang einfach nicht für nötig, DX11 zu integrieren. Verkaufsargument, ja da hast du recht. Aber letzten endes bringts leistungsmäßig ja doch nix, wenn der Chip DX11 kann, zumindest nicht in Spielen, da das "Ding" für "echte" DX11 Spiele eh zu langsam ist


----------



## Skysnake (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

klar für games relativ uninteressant, aber grad zur Flashbeschleunigung, Videoconvertierung etc etc doch ganz nützlich. Die Möglichkeiten von OpenCL werden ja noch nicht ausgereizt, einfach weil noch zu wenig Hardware bei den Kunden vorhanden ist. Viele Entwickler bringen aber dieses Jahr Produkte mit OpenCL-Support. Ich denke Intel wird entweder knapp zu spät mit DX11 Support dran sein, oder grad so die große Welle mitnehmen.


----------



## XE85 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Beschleunigung von Flash und Videoconvertierung untersützt die SB iGPU.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

ja, aber nicht von jedem beliebigen. Was wars h264 oder wie der codege heist?

Und dazu würd ich z.B. sehr gern ne DX11 iGPU haben, wenn ich dran denk, das MatLAB GPU dieses Jahr support bringt. Bisher zwar CUDA angekündigt, von CUDA auf OpenCL ist es aber nur ein sehr kleiner Schritt.

Und so gibts recht viele Firmen die sogar direkt was für OpenCL bringen wollen dieses Jahr, und wenn Intel auch ne DX11 GPU gebracht hätte, dann wäre das Interesse in der Wirtschaft sogar noch größer.


----------



## Rollora (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



Skysnake schrieb:


> ja, aber nicht von jedem beliebigen. Was wars h264 oder wie der codege heist?
> 
> Und dazu würd ich z.B. sehr gern ne DX11 iGPU haben, wenn ich dran denk, das MatLAB GPU dieses Jahr support bringt. Bisher zwar CUDA angekündigt, von CUDA auf OpenCL ist es aber nur ein sehr kleiner Schritt.
> 
> Und so gibts recht viele Firmen die sogar direkt was für OpenCL bringen wollen dieses Jahr, und wenn Intel auch ne DX11 GPU gebracht hätte, dann wäre das Interesse in der Wirtschaft sogar noch größer.


Tatsächlich sind das sinnvolle Dinge, aber die kann man nicht von einer IGP alles erwarten. Noch dazu sind dies so hochspezialisierte Dinge, wer so was nutzt hat auch die 50€ extra für ne kleine extra DX11 Graka.
Zur Videokonvertierung: es kommen ja noch Codecs hinzu, aber die, die Intel bislang unterstützt (bzw die Programme die auf der HD 2000/3000 damit laufen) laufen auf eben jener so schnell, dass sie eine GTX 580 nass machen und das ist ja schon mal was. Außerdem werden dabei eben NICHT die Shader der IGP belastet, sodass man theoretisch nebenbei noch wunderbar zocken könnte (halt nur auf mittleren Details (etwa SC2, Batman AA  - aber immerhin).

Ich find leider gerade die Charts nicht mehr, wo ich das gesehen hab, weder auf anandtech,pcper,firingsquad usw... aber werds weiter suchen, da gabs einige schöne Tests zu reiner CPU Nutzung, IGP Nutzung Zeit zum Encoden und auch benötigte Energie
http://media.bestofmicro.com/5/N/274955/original/CyberLink%20MediaEspresso.png

bzw
http://www.tomshardware.de/sandy-bridge-core-i7-2600k-core-i5-2500k,testberichte-240702-5.html

Das ist nur eine sehr beeindruckende Grafik, wie das in Zukunft aussehen könnte wenn der chip mehr unterstützt wird


----------



## Skysnake (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Naja, aber AMD bringt eben DX11 mit Bobcat, und allen damit verbundenen Vorzügen.


----------



## Rollora (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Naja, aber AMD bringt eben DX11 mit Bobcat, und allen damit verbundenen Vorzügen.


Aber auch gleichzeitig vielen Nachteilen.
So ist das was ich am PC brauche nicht nur Grafikleistung, sondern gesamtleistung. Da Hinkt die schwache CPU so dermaßen hinterher, dass mans beim Arbeiten spüren wird, ebenso jedoch auch beim spielen, denn da is auch ein CPU Limit, man wird also kaum allzu große Sprünge machen


----------



## Skysnake (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Aha, dir langt also ein Athlon 2 nicht zum arbeiten. Ähm ja, dann machst du definitv Videobearbeitung etc. Für den 0815 User langt das Dicke und selbst zum Zocken langts gut.

Zusätzlich soll ja die iGPU von Bobcat mit einer Radeon im Crossfire funktionieren, also nicht wie bei Intel einfach abgeschaltet werden sobald ne dezidierte GraKa im System steckt. Damit haste dann auch locker für Spiele mehr als genug Leistung. Nen Athlon II bremst ja in vernünftigen Auflösungen und AA Modi ja auch nicht/kaum ein.


----------



## XE85 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Auch beim Sandy Bridge (auch bei Clarkdale ging das schon) ist es möglich die iGPU und eine dezitierte GPU je nach Betriebszustand zu nutzen - aktuell wird das aber nur bei Notebooks auch umgesetzt, dort macht es auch am meisten Sinn.

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Meines Wissens nach kannst du bei denen aber nicht beide GPUs zusammen nutzen, und das war doch mit dem nVidia XY Konzept da von dem du da sprichst oder?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach kannst du bei denen aber nicht beide GPUs zusammen nutzen, und das war doch mit dem nVidia XY Konzept da von dem du da sprichst oder?



Das soll bei Notebooks wieder gehen, dass du neben der eingebauten Grafikkarte umschalten kannst zur Onboardgrafik.
Ist aber Sache des Notebookherstellers und kein "Feature" an sich.
Das wird also eher nur bei den teuren Modellen der Fall sein, wenn überhaupt.


----------



## XE85 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach kannst du bei denen aber nicht beide GPUs zusammen nutzen



auch bei Bobcat geht nur entweder oder - es hat mit Crossfire eigentlich nichts zu tun.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wird also eher nur bei den teuren Modellen der Fall sein, wenn überhaupt.



notebooks mit dieser option gibt es aktuell durch alle Preisklassen

mfg


----------



## Skysnake (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Jo, das natürlich dann recht kritisch zu sehen, wenns kein gut gepushtes Feature ist.

Bei Bobcat solls ja aber definitiv nen Feature sein, ist nur die Frage obs nur mit den AMD Karten geht, oder auch mit den nVidia, wobei ich nicht glaub das es mit beiden geht, selbst wenns theoretisch möglich wäre. Solche Vorteile gibt man nicht leichtfertig aus der Hand.

Also ich bin gespannt wie sies genau umsetzen. Wenn es wirklich möglich ist die dezidierte komplett ab zu schalten und ohne zutun des Users einfach wieder ein zu schalten, wenn benötigt, dann werden die Bobcat Systeme wohl oft mit ner dezidierten noch dazu daher kommen. Da kann dann Intel nicht viel gegen tun, selbst wenn das Umschalten möglich gemacht werden kann. Den Stress wird sich kaum ein Hersteller so geben, wenn er beim anderen eine bessere Technik frei Haus geliefert bekommt.

Man sieht ja auch das Bobcat wohl nicht so schlecht sein kann. Die 1,3 Mio ausgelieferten Exemplare sind ja nicht schlecht für die ersten 2-3 Monate, zumal die Produktion noch hoch gefahren wird.

@XE85:

Da sollteste aber nochmal nachschauen. War doch glaub sogar hier auf der HP, das bekannt wurde das es eben DOCH gehen soll, das man beide GPUs zusammen verwenden kann, und nicht nur einfach umschalten kann.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Da sollteste aber nochmal nachschauen. War doch glaub sogar hier auf der HP, das bekannt wurde das es eben DOCH gehen soll, das man beide GPUs zusammen verwenden kann, und nicht nur einfach umschalten kann.



Aber wie soll das gehen und was soll das bringen?
Der Grafikchip ist viel zu schwach als dass er eine Grafikkarte wirklich beschleunigen könnte und Physx kann er ja nicht, also fällt das auch weg.

Die meisten kaufen sich eh ein Notebook als Zweit- oder Drittcomputer, da ist dann die Grafikleistung ebenso sekundär wie die CPU Leistung.


----------



## XE85 (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Ich hab nachgeschaut, Bobcat hat überhaupt kein Hybrid CF - das soll ein Feature von Llano werden, allerdings gibt es darüber bis jetzt nur Spekulationen, wie auch hier bei PCGH klick. Die Bracos Plattform hat für einen Sinnvollen einsatz eine dezitierten GPU gar nicht genug PCIe Lanes - das dürfte hier wohl gar nicht vorgesehn sein.

mfg


----------



## Rollora (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Aha, dir langt also ein Athlon 2 nicht zum arbeiten. Ähm ja, dann machst du definitv Videobearbeitung etc. Für den 0815 User langt das Dicke und selbst zum Zocken langts gut.
> 
> Zusätzlich soll ja die iGPU von Bobcat mit einer Radeon im Crossfire funktionieren, also nicht wie bei Intel einfach abgeschaltet werden sobald ne dezidierte GraKa im System steckt. Damit haste dann auch locker für Spiele mehr als genug Leistung. Nen Athlon II bremst ja in vernünftigen Auflösungen und AA Modi ja auch nicht/kaum ein.


Als Bürocomputer hast völlig recht, da reicht ein A2, im Spielecomputer reicht er mir nicht und als Arbeitscomputer auch nicht (ja, hast recht, unter anderem Videoschnitt).
Aber als Bürocomputer brauch ich dann eh nicht upgraden, da reicht ein uralter P4 mit HT.



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aber wie soll das gehen und was soll das bringen?
> Der Grafikchip ist viel zu schwach als dass er eine Grafikkarte wirklich  beschleunigen könnte und Physx kann er ja nicht, also fällt das auch  weg.
> 
> Die meisten kaufen sich eh ein Notebook als Zweit- oder Drittcomputer,  da ist dann die Grafikleistung ebenso sekundär wie die CPU  Leistung.


Physx kann auch der Athlon 2 nicht und auch nicht Bobcat, allerdings CPU PhysiX schon. Dazu ist der Athlon 2 allerdings widerum zu schwach und der Intel deutlich überlegen 
Man kann also überall vor und Nachteile raussuchen, aber richtig Glänzen tut keines der Produkte überall oder überhaupt irgendwo, außer in Sachen wo man CPU Power benötigt, da ist die Intellösung klar überlegen und die GPU Power von Bobcat... naja ist so eine Sache, die ist so demaßen Bandbreitenlimitiert...


----------



## Skysnake (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Gut, dann wars Llano, aber auf jedenfall arbeiten Sie drann, und wenns gut ankommt wird sicher auch in die nächsten BD für den Desktop Markt einzug halten, und nach unten hin auch in die kleineren Notebooks.

Wenn ichs richtig verstanden hab soll Llano ja große Notebook-Desktops bedienen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



Rollora schrieb:


> Aber als Bürocomputer brauch ich dann eh nicht upgraden, da reicht ein uralter P4 mit HT.



Kann man schon, wenn man bedenkt, was so ein P4 mit HT an Strom wegzieht.


----------



## Rollora (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kann man schon, wenn man bedenkt, was so ein P4 mit HT an Strom wegzieht.


nicht besonders viel mehr als ein heutiger Büropc.
Das Märchen vom verschwenderischen P4 ist bei heutigen CPUs ja in keiner Relation mehr zu sehen. Damals hat man sich aufgeregt, dass der Prozessor über 80 Watt brauchte, dafür haben die sonstigen Komponenten nicht viel gebraucht. 
Und 80 Watt sind aus heutiger Sicht für einen Prozessor zwar nicht wenig, aber wenn man dafür bei den anderen Komponenten weniger braucht ists ok, ein Büropc von Heute ist nur geringfügig sparsamer, außer er läuft eben auf Atombasis


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



Rollora schrieb:


> nicht besonders viel mehr als ein heutiger Büropc.
> Das Märchen vom verschwenderischen P4 ist bei heutigen CPUs ja in keiner Relation mehr zu sehen. Damals hat man sich aufgeregt, dass der Prozessor über 80 Watt brauchte, dafür haben die sonstigen Komponenten nicht viel gebraucht.



Wir reden aber nicht von heutigen High End Desktop CPUs, die gerne mal 130 Watt TDP haben, wie die i7 9xx.
Selbst 80 oder 90 Watt ist für einen Büro PC schon viel.
Da lohnt sich der Einsatz von Stromspar CPUs eben, da die Kiste ja den ganzen Tag läuft.


----------



## Rollora (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wir reden aber nicht von heutigen High End Desktop CPUs, die gerne mal 130 Watt TDP haben, wie die i7 9xx.
> Selbst 80 oder 90 Watt ist für einen Büro PC schon viel.
> Da lohnt sich der Einsatz von Stromspar CPUs eben, da die Kiste ja den ganzen Tag läuft.


schon, aber integrierte Grafikchips, diverse andere controller usw insgesamt kommt auch ein heutiger Büropc auf die 70 Watt minimalverbrauch, inetwa das was ein P4 Büropc mit Intel IGP braucht im Idle, nimmt sich von daher also nicht sooo viel.
Außer du meinst wie gesagt die Netbookprozessoren wie Atom usw
Dann fährt man mit 20 Watt noch um einiges niedriger, da hast recht. Die Leistung ist dabei die gleiche


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Wenn du neue Rechner für ein Büro kaufst, also so 300 Stück oder mehr, dann achtest du auf viele Dinge, nicht nur auf den Preis.
Bei uns in der Firma, also in der, in der ich derzeit arbeite, sind Dell Rechner, rund 600 Stück (+/- 100) und die haben alle die gleiche Hardware, Core i3 plus H Chipsatz.
Man hätte auch einen i5 oder i7 nehmen können, aber die verbrauchen mehr, kosten mehr und die Mehr Leistung ist völlig irrelevant, weil selbst die i3 für das, was gemacht wird, ausreichend sind und dazu gehört auch Videobearbeitung.
Extra dafür schnellere, teurere und damit verbrauchsintensiveres Rechner zu kaufen, würde sich nicht lohnen, da diese Rechner die Videoberechnungen "nebenbei" machen, kein Angesteller wartet darauf, denn ein wartender Angesteller ist noch teurer.
Es spielt keine Rolle, ob die Videobearteitung in 1 Stunde fertig ist oder 1 Tag dauert.


----------



## Rollora (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Und das erzählst du mir jetzt... weil?


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Weil du so darauf rumtreitest, dass der P4 jaaa nicht so viel verbraucht.


----------



## Rollora (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Und weiter? Komm mal zum Punkt


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Nichts weiter, ich weiß nicht, wieso du einen P4 mit aktuellen CPUs vergleichst und meinst, dass der P4 nicht viel verbraucht hat, weil die heutigen CPUs eh alle eine höhere TDP haben.
Aber dann vergleich auch mal, was ein P4 mit seinen 80 Watt TDP für eine Leistung bietet im Vergleich zu heutigen Prozessoren.


----------



## Rollora (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

daran hatte ich ja gar nix ausgesetzt, ich sage ja nur, dass ein P4 immer noch genug Leistung für einen reinen Büropc hat und darüber hinaus mit den damaligen Komponenten kaum mehr verbraucht hat als ein heutiger Büropc, der zwar mehr Leistung hat, aber es fragwürdig ist ob die benötigt wird.
Vorausgesetzt man benutzt nicht Vista/Win7


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



Rollora schrieb:


> Vorausgesetzt man benutzt nicht Vista/Win7



Schon gehen die Einschränkungen los, dann bietet der P4 keine ausreichende HD Leistung, die dafür passende Onboardgrafik hat keine HD Beschleunigung.
Schon mal ein HD flash Video aufm P4 geguckt?


----------



## Rollora (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon gehen die Einschränkungen los, dann bietet der P4 keine ausreichende HD Leistung, die dafür passende Onboardgrafik hat keine HD Beschleunigung.
> Schon mal ein HD flash Video aufm P4 geguckt?


Das sollen die Büroleute eh nicht machen 
720P reicht, der P4 HT würde das schaffen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



Rollora schrieb:


> Das sollen die Büroleute eh nicht machen
> 720P reicht, der P4 HT würde das Modellen schaffen.



Videokonferenzen in HD sind heute Standard, wenn ein P4 dafür zu langsam ist, und das ist er nun mal, dann hat er seine Daseinsberechtung verloren.
Dass ein kleiner Handwerksberieb noch einen P4 am Laufen hat, ist ja nicht wirklich von Relevanz, für ein paar Word Dokumente und etwas Excel reicht auch ein Athlon oder Pentium 3.


----------



## Rollora (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Videokonferenzen in HD sind heute Standard, wenn ein P4 dafür zu langsam ist, und das ist er nun mal, dann hat er seine Daseinsberechtung verloren.


Der P4 ist keinesfalls zu langsam für HD Videokonferenzen (wir haben ein paar Hundert rumstehen, die sind noch in Betrieb), zumal man ja sonst auch billigst ne 50€ Graka nachkaufen kann (statt einer gesamten Konfiguration). Und wie gesagt, ich rede davon, dass sich der Betrieb nicht ändert, also braucht man nicht zwangsweise eine neue Architektur. Wenn was ausfällt und man nicht mehr Leistung braucht, könnte man sogar nen Atom hinterherkaufen.
Ich bin nicht DAFÜR, dass man den P4 behält, ich sage nur, in manchen Fällen bringt ein Umstieg nix


quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Dass ein kleiner Handwerksberieb noch einen P4 am Laufen hat, ist ja nicht wirklich von Relevanz, für ein paar Word Dokumente und etwas Excel reicht auch ein Athlon oder Pentium 3.


Eben, die Computer hier haben eben einen P4 HT oder Celeron, zumindest die für den Bürobetrieb, die meisten haben XP oder Linux drauf.
Wer noch mehr Strom sparen will holt sich bei uns alles aus der Cloud, viele PCs verfügen hier nur noch über Bildschirm, tastatur und Maus, den Rest übernimmt der Sun Remotecontroller. Aber davon haben wir nicht gesprochen, ich hab nur gesagt, dass sich der Umstieg vom P4 nicht immer rechnet 
Und vorrechnen braucht mir auch keiner was, dazu hab ich in dem Bereich zu lange gearbeitet


----------



## Skysnake (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Ach hör mir mit den SUN Systemen auf...

Haben in der Uni auch son System für den CIP-Pool und das ist grausam wie langsam das Ding ist, dabei ist es wohl nichtmal so nen schlechtes SUN System. Aber bei Seiten mit recht viel Flash geht das Ding in die Knie und bis die Sitzung mal gestartet ist etc....


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



Rollora schrieb:


> Der P4 ist keinesfalls zu langsam für HD Videokonferenzen (wir haben ein paar Hundert rumstehen, die sind noch in Betrieb),



Sind das alle P4 mit HT? 
Denn ich kenne P4, die zu schwach dafür sind. 



Rollora schrieb:


> zumal man ja sonst auch billigst ne 50€ Graka nachkaufen kann (statt einer gesamten Konfiguration).



Du willst also alle 600 (oder 2000) Rechner mit einer Grafikkarte ausrüsten?



Rollora schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, ich rede davon, dass sich der Betrieb nicht ändert, also braucht man nicht zwangsweise eine neue Architektur.



Wie gesagt, der kleine Betrieb um die Ecke braucht das auch nicht, aber wenn du eine große Firma bist und umstrukturierst, bzw. umbaust oder in ein neues Gebäude ziehst, dann schleppst du die alten Rechner nicht mehr mit, dann kaufst du neue.


----------



## Rollora (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Sag das dem Admin, liegt wohl am Remottool, kan natürlich am SUN liegen bei uns läuft 1080P Video auch noch flüssig.
Welche Uni?


----------



## Skysnake (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

zumal du dann wieder Garantie und Support hast. Bei uns an der Uni haben se vor ner Weile bzw machens atm auch wieder massig Rechner entsorgt.

Als Firma oder gar öffentliche Einrichtung zahlt man ja auch ganz andere Preise als Otto-Normaluser


----------



## Skysnake (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Heidelberg.

Das ist das System. Hängen so hm.. 40-80 Rechner dran, wobei im Pool selbst selten mehr als 10 gleichzeitig genutzt werden. 2009 gabs aber wohl nen Update wie ich grad seh. Früher waren da noch echte SUN Maschinen als Server drin. Muss mal testen ob die jetzt besser gehen 

https://wiki.kip.uni-heidelberg.de/KIPwiki/index.php/EDV:CIP-Pool/Technik


----------



## Rollora (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



Skysnake schrieb:


> zumal du dann wieder Garantie und Support hast. Bei uns an der Uni haben se vor ner Weile bzw machens atm auch wieder massig Rechner entsorgt.
> 
> Als Firma oder gar öffentliche Einrichtung zahlt man ja auch ganz andere Preise als Otto-Normaluser


alter was willstm ich jetzt bekehren wie oft hab ich jetzt schon betont, dass man manche Kisten einfach nicht upgradet, weil sie am Ende ihrer Lebenszeit einfach entweder WO geben oder aber verkauft werden



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Sind das alle P4 mit HT?
> Denn ich kenne P4, die zu schwach dafür sind.


Ja die noch im Einsatz sind haben alle HT



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Du willst also alle 600 (oder 2000) Rechner mit einer Grafikkarte ausrüsten?


 nein, ist bislang nicht nötig, alle Rechner dieser Konfiguration sind dafür, was sie machen sollen, schnell genug




quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, der kleine Betrieb um die Ecke braucht das auch nicht, aber  wenn du eine große Firma bist und umstrukturierst, bzw. umbaust oder in  ein neues Gebäude ziehst, dann schleppst du die alten Rechner nicht mehr  mit, dann kaufst du neue.


klar, es gibt sogar viele viele VIELE andere Gründe, moderne Rechner reinzuholen: Neues Windows (oder anderes OS) und damit eingehende Kompatibilität zu den anderen Systemen, Umzug, Energiekosten oder Leistung uvm
Ändert nix daran, dass hier die Leute nicht mehr Leistung brauchen/haben sollen und wer sie doch braucht hat den Firmeneigenen Lappi



Skysnake schrieb:


> Heidelberg.
> 
> Das ist das System. Hängen so hm.. 40-80 Rechner dran, wobei im Pool  selbst selten mehr als 10 gleichzeitig genutzt werden. 2009 gabs aber  wohl nen Update wie ich grad seh. Früher waren da noch echte SUN  Maschinen als Server drin. Muss mal testen ob die jetzt besser gehen
> 
> https://wiki.kip.uni-heidelberg.de/KIPwiki/index.php/EDV:CIP-Pool/Technik



Ich kenne das Problem: es gibt hier auch Räume mit 50 solcher Stationen, da hängen manche Systeme. Dann gibts den nebenraum, der hat schon eine etwas modernere Serverarchitektur, 2 Xeon drin das reicht völlig für alle darin vorhandenen PCs, da reichen 2 Prozessoren für 20-50 Leute und man merkt kaum was, weil alles ausm RAM läuft ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



Rollora schrieb:


> Ja die noch im Einsatz sind haben alle HT



Da kannste mal sehen, ich kenne noch welche, die Pentium 4 mit 2GHz haben.



Skysnake schrieb:


> zumal du dann wieder Garantie und Support hast. Bei uns an der Uni haben se vor ner Weile bzw machens atm auch wieder massig Rechner entsorgt.



Unsere Firma wechselt die Rechner alle 2 Jahre aus (dieses Jahr gibts wieder neue ).
Derzeit haben sie einen Vertrag mit Dell, vorher wars Compaq.
Dell übernimmt alles, die machen auch alles, wenns Probleme gibt, die die Admins bei uns nicht beheben können, wird ein Dell Experte eingeflogen.
Ich als normaler Mitarbeiter darf nicht mal das Seitenteil aufmachen. 



Skysnake schrieb:


> Als Firma oder gar öffentliche Einrichtung zahlt man ja auch ganz andere Preise als Otto-Normaluser



Jop, oder wenn du als Firma gleich 600 Stück kaufst.


----------



## Rollora (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Da kannste mal sehen, ich kenne noch welche, die Pentium 4 mit 2GHz haben.


Kenne ich genug  Die meisten hier haben zwischen 2.0 und 2.4 ghzt, eben mit HT


----------



## Taktloss (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Ist irgendwie nicht wirklich eine News, sondern ein Diskussions-Thread.


----------



## Chrisch (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Als Anmerkung zum ersten Post, produziert wurden die ersten Samples (Rev. A0) bereits mitte 2009 

Und zu diesen Zeitpunkt gab es auch schon dieses Bild




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skysnake (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Ah interessant, nur von wann ist das Bild genau?

Btw. Welche Revision haben wir eigentlich jetzt bei den verkauften 1155ern?


----------



## Chrisch (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Retails haben Revision D2, das Bild wurde Juli 2009 veröffentlicht von canardpc. Auch PCGH hatte darüber berichtet

Intel Sandy Bridge: Tape-Out von Intels neuer Architektur bereits erfolgt? - intel


----------



## Skysnake (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Autsch, dann haben se aber noch so manche Änderung gebraucht bis er dann final war.


----------



## Chrisch (31. Januar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Wieso, ist doch normal? Denkste die bringen nur 2 Revision und dann ist die CPU Final?


----------



## PCGH_Raff (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

"Die" ist übrigens keine Abkürzung, welche die Schreibweise "DIE" sinnvoll macht. Da also nichts im Sinne von "*D*u *I*sst *E*iersalat" dahintersteckt, schreibt das Ding doch einfach klein. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Skysnake (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: Sandy Bridge DIE-Shot im Rückblick*

Hmm...

Keine Ahnung schreibt ihrs nicht auch komplett groß? 

Mir ist diese Schreibweise zumindest geläufig.


----------

